

Node.js explained by Ryan Dahl - nrub
http://jsconf.eu/2009/video_nodejs_by_ryan_dahl.html

======
papertiger
Great video.

Just a warning to any viewers: I think it might be a bit out of date now. I
don't think node has promises anymore and I think they also have blocking and
non-blocking versions for most operations (meaning callbacks are optional).

------
Dunearhp
It is an interesting video.

Quick summary: Node.js is a program/api written in C that lets you write
asynchronous servers in javascript. All IO is done through event loops and
callbacks.

If you are interested in the efficiency/architecture of server programs then
this is worth watching.

------
geuis
kind of sucks that the video player doesn't work on the iPad.

~~~
zackattack
sucks that it's a video and there's no text transcript. whichever brilliant
team of computer scientists gets a speech product out will win lots of money

~~~
swah
the sad thing is that that product will only work for english :)

on one way, recognizing (and translating the subtitles to english) other
languages would be more important because most people already know english...

~~~
zackattack
dude the way i see it is there are already APIs available, so once someone
gets sound->text, you can already break down video->sound, and you can
translate text_inEnglish to text_inSwahili ..

~~~
swah
there's "english sound" -> text.. what i meant is that perhaps "chinese sound"
-> text or something would be more useful fost most people around here

